# Mane & Tail Color



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out this color since the day I got him. My colt has these streaks of light brown/blonde that just go through the top of his mane and tail. Underneath it is all black. It is not sunbleached. We have tried uv fly sheets and night turnout and it doesn't go away. So I guess that is his color or I have also heard that mineral deficiencies can cause the blonde. 
anyone have any ideas?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Id still bet its from sunbleaching...

Personal experience. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can tell you right now that he's brown. And he looks completely sunbleached in that picture, so I'm also going to go with sunbleached mane and tail. My buckskin's mane and tail are very dark when they grow in in the areas that aren't exposed to light, but her mane otherwise looks just like his tail in that picture..red. My current BO is also a hairstylist and commented that people pay a lot of money for caramel highlights like she has. :lol:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The mane wont "un sunbleach" you need to wait til it grows out. I have head paprika works wonders. I rather like his color in that pic though XD


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

His body not sunbleached in that pic. I literally clipped him about a week after I took it, its just the angle and the way the sun is hitting him. Here's another pic in different light.
I'm not that dumb lol. I know it can't 'un sunbleach'. I cut his mane off many months ago, kept it covered and braided once it grew long enough. 
I guess I'll just have to accept it lol. Maybe I'll try some paprika. I know Smartpak has the smartdark and handsome supplement. Can you use just the same one you find in the supermarket or is there like a special horse kind?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i like the way it looks, the last pic you posted shows a healthy shiny horse.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Brown agouti horse instead of bay agouti. I think he just has a lighter mane and tail. He looks healthy and happy to me I don't think the lightness makes him unattractive in any way infact I like it .
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried SmartPak's SmartDark & Handsome. It didn't work for my horse. She still faded. And she didn't like it. (But she is so finkey with ger grain/oils/supplements!) I'm going to try something else this year.

Any "darkening" supplement has to be fed when the new hair is coming in. So you need to start feeding it before they start shedding their winter coat. Otherwise once the new hair is in...It's not going to darken it back up. For me, It's early March that I have to start feeding Paprika or the SmartPak SD&H.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He is a handsome Bad *** Brown. I don't know that feeding anything will change his tone, but I personally really like!


----------

